
Ask HN: Why has no one disrupted the DMV? - all_usernames
After spending three and a half hours waiting to fill out a paper form and paying 20 bucks for the honor, one must reflect: I would surely pay <i>more</i> to not do this.<p>I know AAA insurance offers some DMV-avoidance benefits, but are there any startups vying to destroy this shameful institution once and for all?
======
Finnucane
Our DMV provides a lot of routine services online now. I had to go last year
for a vision test. That was the first visit I’d had to make in person in six
or seven years. It’s just not that onerous anymore.

~~~
matt_the_bass
I haven’t been to mine in over 10 years. I did go to AAA for registration
renewal when I forgot to go through mail. It only took 10 min there. That
alone is reason to join AAA.

------
AnimalMuppet
Around here, every inspection place will let you pay $10 to have them re-
register the car with DMV for you, so that you don't have to go there
yourself. (New registrations the dealer will do for you, I think, but if you
bought it privately, I don't know of any service that will do it for you. I'm
not sure that you want there to be, either - you're dealing with a transfer of
title, not just a registration; you might not want to trust a third party for
that.)

------
billconan
it's a huge pain to call California dmv. In my opinion, email is the easiest
way to do support, but they somehow only want you to call them. And the
waiting time for a phone call is usually 2 hours!

